# Topping Tree With Pick-up Truck = Tragedy



## HurricaneHunter (Sep 5, 2007)

30-foot fall critically injures tree-cutter in Canby
Posted by The Oregonian September 05, 2007 16:20PM
A thirty-foot fall left a tree-cutter in critical condition this afternoon, according to Canby Fire Department officials.

The victim -- an unidentified man of about 50 -- fell while sawing off the top half of a fir tree shortly after 1 p.m. in the 600 block of Northwest Knights Bridge Road. 

The top of the tree, which had been tethered to a pickup truck to direct its fall, twisted unexpectedly and broke the rope attached to the man's safety harness, according to fire department spokesman Todd Gary.

The victim was conscious and had a fractured femur, fire officials said. A Life Flight Network helicopter took him to OHSU Hospital.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 5, 2007)

Glad to hear he survived I have to climb tommaro rain got me
not able to get bucket in. I usually climb higher and piece down
smaller as topping has a lot of unneeded dangers like rolling off
canopy of another tree causing twist I am glad he lived and hope
for his speedy recovery.


----------

